# More pallet wood



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

No idea and I don't wanna jump to conclusions but it looks like something @El Guapo sells. Lol


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks nice whatever it is. I'm not going to lie, I think you find more cool wood than anyone on here that doesn't do it for a living or part time job haha I'm always impressed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2015)

Any kind of smell when cutting it? Looks a little like paduak, but I haven't seen that much color streaking in any that I've had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not picking up and distinct fragrance. Smells like the saw blade when I cut it. Smells like the belt when I sand it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

Probably not coco. Darn.


----------



## phinds (Aug 7, 2015)

Can't tell for sure from those pics but the end grain does not look like padauk


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Cool. That is pretty whatever it is. Only pallets around here are SPIB Pine and Oak. I got one yesterday with 2 8ft. oak skids about 3.5 square.


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 7, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Cool. That is pretty whatever it is. Only pallets around here are SPIB Pine and Oak. I got one yesterday with 2 8ft. oak skids about 3.5 square.


I have a bunch of those big oak ones broken down in the shop, soon to be a new work bench.


----------

